# Brillenträger und Abstand zwischen den Augen



## X-CosmicBlue (18. Oktober 2017)

*Brillenträger und Abstand zwischen den Augen*

Hallo zusammen,

seit ein paar Monaten liebäugle ich mit einer VR-Brille, aber so richtig begeistern konnte mich bisher keine.
Die HTC Vive ist mir etwas zu teuer und ebenso wie die Occulus Rift benötigt sie externe Trackingsateliten.
Umso begeisterter war ich über die Ankündigung der MS Mixed Reality Headsets, von denen ich nun gerade im lokalen Elektronikfachmarkt meines Vertrauens eine in meinen Händen halten durfte - oder besser die gut gesicherte Verpackung.
Leider hatten sie noch kein Demogerät zur Verfügung (nur für die Playstation VR), aber ein Blick auf die Rückseite ließ mich dann doch vom Kauf zurückweichen:
- mir erscheint der Abstand zwischen den beiden Linsen sehr gering und hätte Angst, die ganze Zeit über schiehlen zu müssen
- ich bin skeptisch, ob ich da mit Brille unter passe. Minus 4 Dipotrien ist nicht so wenig, das ich mal eben auf die Brille verzichten kann, gerade mit der Hornhautverkrümmung.
Leider finde ich auf zu genau diesen beiden Punkten oft wenig bis garkeine Info im Netz. Golem schreibt an einer Stelle, dass sie mit einem Brillenträger keine Probleme gehabt hätte - in meinen Augen etwas schwammig formuliert.

Bei Hüten gibt man die Größe mit dem Kopfumfang an, bei Brillen gibt es die Scheibenhöhe und Scheibenlänge sowie die Brückenweite über der Nase und den Abstand zwischen Auge und Brillenglas - alles Werte, die meiner Meinung nach bei einer VR-Brille berücksichtigt werden sollten. Aber es gibt keinerlei Angaben dazu. Klar, die VR-Brillen lassen sich in der Größe einstellen. Aber von bis Kopfumfang gibt es keine Angabe. Wie groß darf die Brille eines Brillenträgers sein? Keine Angabe. Auf welchen Abstand zwischen den Pupillen ist die VR-Brille optimiert? Keine Angabe. Oder läßt sich der Abstand einstellen?

Ich persönlich finde das etwas schade, man ist als Interessent fast schon gezwungen, die Katze im Sack zu kaufen. Und dann gibt es da dieses tolle Schild: "Liebe Kunden, VR-Brillen sind vom Umtausch ausgeschlossen". Das schreckt dann eher ab.
Vielleicht kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen und Tipps geben?

Ansonsten würdet Ihr an dieser Stelle ein Unboxing der Lenovo Explorer finden...


----------



## Jason1 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Brillenträger und Abstand zwischen den Augen*

Nun, für die Rift und Vive gibt es ja Einsatzlinsen die man auf die jeweilige Sehstärke herstellen lassen kann.: VR Lens Lab | Prescription Eyewear in Your Virtual Reality Headset

Das ist generell besser als eine Brille und die Headsets zu zwängen. Wie das bei dem Explorer aussieht weiß ich aber leider nicht. Er hier benutzt aber das Microsoft Mixed Reality Headset ziemlich problemlos mit seiner Brille.:

Live-Test: Das erste Windows-Mixed-Reality-Headset im c't-Labor |
    heise online




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dnIPePOgDFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Brillenträger und Abstand zwischen den Augen*

Danke, das ist ja schon mal was, wobei meine Brille deutlich größer ist...


----------



## HXpress (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Brillenträger und Abstand zwischen den Augen*

Hi.
Bin auch Brillenträger mit -4,5 auf einem und -1,8 auf dem anderen Auge. Habe zwar noch nie eine VR Brille aufgehabt, aber denke bei Kurzsichtigkeit müsste das ja auch ohne Brille gut funktionieren da du ja eigentlich nur ein Paar cm vom "Bildschirm" weg bist oder? Dürfte ja nichts anderes sein als wenn ich vom normalen Bildschirm 2 cm Abstand halten würde, dann sehe ich ja auch ohne Brille scharf. Oder irre ich mich mit diesem Gedanken?

Bei Weitsichtigkeit ist das natürlich was anderes.
mfg HXpress


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Brillenträger und Abstand zwischen den Augen*

Also bei mir ist etwa 10 cn vor Auge Schluss mit scharf, dichter ran ist verschwommen


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Brillenträger und Abstand zwischen den Augen*

Ich habe keine Angaben zum finalen Headset, aber Oculus wollte zumindest anfangs mit kollimiertem Licht arbeiten. Rein subjektiv liegt der Fokuspunkt der Rift auch irgendwo nahe bei "unendlich". Die Vive ist auf kürzere Entfernung fokussiert, es sind aber immer noch mehrere Meter – wer sich in der realen Welt ohne Brille bewegen kann, sollte auch in der virtuellen keine Probleme haben. -4 ist aber nicht gerade wenig und möglicherweise belastend für die Augen. Von den beiden bekannten Headsets gilt die Vive tendenziell als Brillenträger-freundlicher, weil sie etwas mehr Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten bietet. Unser zum Probetragen gezwungene Layouter störte sich aber sehr am auf die Brillenbügel drückenden Polstern. Bei der Rift war der Platz in der und in-die-VR-Brille ein Problem – wenn man größere Gläser hat kann man das Headset schlicht nicht über die Brille ziehen, weil diese am Polster vorbei ins Innere gefädelt werden muss. Also irgendwie beides gleichzeitig aufsetzen oder nachträglich zu justieren versuchen... . Gut gelöst war das Tragegefühl bei der den Microsoft-Designs ähnlichen Playstation VR, aber nur bei maximalen Display-Abstand wo keinerlei Schutz mehr vor seitlichem Lichteinfall besteht und ein Einsatz nur mit deutlich verengtem Blickwinkel (bei Microsoft ohnehin reduziert) in komplett verdunkelten Räumen denkbar wäre.
Fazit: Brillenträger müssen leider ausprobieren, was in ihrem spezifischen Fall funktioniert.

Kein Problem bei den bisherigen Headsets sind dagegen der Augenabstand (einstellbar – bei Microsoft leider nicht) und die Kopfgröße. Die Bänderung lässt sich bei Rift und Vive um wenigstens 20, eher 30+ Zentimeter verstellen und passt somit allen (erwachsenen) Menschen. Zusätzlich gibt es noch eine gewisse Elastizität um die Headsets ohne Verstellung aufsetzen und abnehmen zu können.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Brillenträger und Abstand zwischen den Augen*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Angaben zum finalen Headset, aber Oculus wollte zumindest anfangs mit kollimiertem Licht arbeiten. Rein subjektiv liegt der Fokuspunkt der Rift auch irgendwo nahe bei "unendlich". Die Vive ist auf kürzere Entfernung fokussiert, es sind aber immer noch mehrere Meter – wer sich in der realen Welt ohne Brille bewegen kann, sollte auch in der virtuellen keine Probleme haben. -4 ist aber nicht gerade wenig und möglicherweise belastend für die Augen. Von den beiden bekannten Headsets gilt die Vive tendenziell als Brillenträger-freundlicher, weil sie etwas mehr Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten bietet. Unser zum Probetragen gezwungene Layouter störte sich aber sehr am auf die Brillenbügel drückenden Polstern. Bei der Rift war der Platz in der und in-die-VR-Brille ein Problem – wenn man größere Gläser hat kann man das Headset schlicht nicht über die Brille ziehen, weil diese am Polster vorbei ins Innere gefädelt werden muss. Also irgendwie beides gleichzeitig aufsetzen oder nachträglich zu justieren versuchen... . Gut gelöst war das Tragegefühl bei der den Microsoft-Designs ähnlichen Playstation VR, aber nur bei maximalen Display-Abstand wo keinerlei Schutz mehr vor seitlichem Lichteinfall besteht und ein Einsatz nur mit deutlich verengtem Blickwinkel (bei Microsoft ohnehin reduziert) in komplett verdunkelten Räumen denkbar wäre.
> Fazit: Brillenträger müssen leider ausprobieren, was in ihrem spezifischen Fall funktioniert.
> 
> Kein Problem bei den bisherigen Headsets sind dagegen der Augenabstand (einstellbar – bei Microsoft leider nicht) und die Kopfgröße. Die Bänderung lässt sich bei Rift und Vive um wenigstens 20, eher 30+ Zentimeter verstellen und passt somit allen (erwachsenen) Menschen. Zusätzlich gibt es noch eine gewisse Elastizität um die Headsets ohne Verstellung aufsetzen und abnehmen zu können.


Danke, das ist ja mal sehr ausführlich und erhellend.
Ich hoffe, das es irgendwo in für mich erreichbarer Nähe ein Demogerät gibt, das man sich mal aussetzen kann.
Tendenziell sind die Microsoft Geräte für mich interessanter.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Brillenträger und Abstand zwischen den Augen*

Keine Ursache, informieren ist unser Job und ich weiß, dass diese Infos nicht alle in die 01/17 gepasst haben – aber das heißt nicht, dass ich bei Bedarf nichts dazu sagen könnte


----------



## BlackAcetal (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Brillenträger und Abstand zwischen den Augen*

Kannst ja Kontaktlinsen tragen. Und wenn du Kurzsichtig bist solltest du da auf so kurze Distanz problemlos sehen können.


----------

